# Miami drivers - over 1000 in UFL1



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Ever wonder why it seems almost impossible to get Prime Now blocks in Miami? Was talking to the leadership team today and apparently there are currently over 1000 drivers assigned to UFL1 right now. Out of those 1000 drivers there are about 300 that they see somewhat regularly. Good news tho, they did say that they are trying to weed out a lot of under performing drivers, and they have been very insistent with headquarters about not wanting to onboard any more.
Anyhow, with so many drivers in UFL1, every time a block pops up there are probably over 200 other drivers competing with you to grab it. No wonder everybody here uses a bot.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Is that prime now?


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Mke had 600 (logistics) a few months ago and just onboarded more. Now we're probably at 1k despite being what 5? 6 times smaller then Miami?


----------

